# oh the anticipation is agonizeing!



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

i just thought i would announce that i will be introduceing a new working pup into my house. she is comeing from Logan Haus Kennels - Breeding Program and the dam of the litter in on the very bottom of the page, *ERA ROEI HAKFAR.*

here is the dam of the pup im getting's info: Era Roei Hakfar pedigree information - German shepherd dog

and the sire: Andy Maly Vah pedigree information - German shepherd dog


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

:congratulations: I bet the anticipation is killing you. When do you get to bring her home?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Congratulations Steve, how exciting! Happy for you 

You know, Andy is Gryff's dad . . . does that make us related?? 

OMG!! Can I live with that?? :shocked:


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

Vinnie said:


> :congratulations: I bet the anticipation is killing you. When do you get to bring her home?


she will be 8 weeks on the 26th of this month so anytime after that.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

Castlemaid said:


> Congratulations Steve, how exciting! Happy for you
> 
> You know, Andy is Gryff's dad . . . does that make us related??
> 
> OMG!! Can I live with that?? :shocked:


 
really? thats cool. how do you like him? other than the obvious, but i mean as far as working.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Another one here with an Andy progeny. Love my boy, he is everything I ever wanted and a bit more! Excellent temperament and no hesitation in anything.
Congrats on your upcoming puppy! Look forward to pics. Were there any blacks in the litter?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

HEY!!! I was going to say Andy was Glory B's dad but you beat me too it Castlemaid!

I loved him when I met him, but it was outside of a motel/hotel and he was in social NOT working mode. I thought he was a great dog and I DO know his owner and she's been very happy with him.

So I guess I'm related to you too!


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

onyx'girl said:


> Another one here with an Andy progeny. Love my boy, he is everything I ever wanted and a bit more! Excellent temperament and no hesitation in anything.
> Congrats on your upcoming puppy! Look forward to pics. Were there any blacks in the litter?


 
im not sure about the males but i know that out of the 4 females there were 2 blacks and 2 sables. all of the males were spoken for when i put down my deposit but thats fine because my wife wanted a female. my wife will be handleing this pup. if it were for me i would have gotten a pup out of Arko or Carlos.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> HEY!!! I was going to say Andy was Glory B's dad but you beat me too it Castlemaid!
> 
> I loved him when I met him, but it was outside of a motel/hotel and he was in social NOT working mode. I thought he was a great dog and I DO know his owner and she's been very happy with him.
> 
> So I guess I'm related to you too!


 
im sure this pup will be a nice one. mike has a nice program out there.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Do you know which you'll be getting yet?
If the pup has what our Wildhaus G litter has as far as personality and temperament(though their momma Della had lots to do with it), your wife will be very, very happy! Congrats to her, too!!!


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

onyx'girl said:


> Do you know which you'll be getting yet?
> If the pup has what our Wildhaus G litter has as far as personality and temperament(though their momma Della had lots to do with it), your wife will be very, very happy! Congrats to her, too!!!


 
nope, im not sure yet. i guess ill find out when there of age to be sent to there homes. my wife wants a black pup, i like the sables. i told mike i didnt really care what colors as long as he was sending me a confident pup. he replied that they all were lol so i told him sable hehehe.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Congrats!!!

So if it were for you, you would get an Arko puppy?


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

Jason L said:


> Congrats!!!
> 
> So if it were for you, you would get an Arko puppy?


 
that was more or less a joke. the dogs that arko is produceing are a bit much for what i intend on doing with them. if i was in the military or a K9 handler, arko progeny are what i would be after. i wouldnt mind haveing a nice dutchie or mali some day. i pretty much have a mali in a GSD body with tyson so im gonna stick with the GSD for a while lol


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

lcht2 said:


> really? thats cool. how do you like him? other than the obvious, but i mean as far as working.


Gryffon is sooooo balanced, it isn't funny. Not sure what your wife's goals and activities are with her new dog, but for me, he fits EXACTLY into what I wanted and needed.

At just a little over 12 Months of age, he still has a lot of maturing to do, so no doubt there will be a lot more of him coming "out" as we progress, but he is showing amazing calm, focus, seriousness and drive already for his age. 

His grips are ALWAYS full and calm. He transitioned from a tug and wedge to a full sleeve so smoothly and without any issues, even our helper was impressed. Constant comments from helpers on nice calm, solid bites. He always centers, always bites full, no need to re-adjust. No thrashing or chewing on the sleeve. Our main helper, who works with RCMP and police dogs on a regular basis, said that Gryff had a lot of defense in him, just below the surface, just ready to come out. Since he is still very much a puppy, we opt to continue working him in prey until he is more mature, and ready to be pushed to the next level. 

His personality is just calm and confident. Very responsive to me. Handler sensitive, but by no means a soft dog. He was recently microchipped for example, and he never even flinched. Takes a fair correction without batting an eyelash. Socially confident and poised: plays sweetly and gently with my cats, all-****-bent crazy with my crazy, unsocialized, rescue. Naturally athletic, running up almost vertical ravine walls effortlessly that my other dog can't negotiate, jumps over four-foot high obstacles from a standstill, apparently without effort or thought. 

He is getting to be over standard at 27 inches high - that height is from Andy's side, so I hear, but it doesn't take away from his athleticism, coordination, and agility.

And after all that, just loves to spend the evening snuggling and doing the wide-puppy-eye thing to get you to fall in love with him all over again to get him anything he wants!


----------



## MikeMartinez10 (Mar 18, 2010)

hey steve i totally feel you , im going through the same thing right now . i bought Frankie anrebi granddaughter and i pick her up this month on the 17th . Im going crazy waiting to pick her up ! Iv prob looked at her puppy picture 1000 times hahah .


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

Castlemaid said:


> Gryffon is sooooo balanced, it isn't funny. Not sure what your wife's goals and activities are with her new dog, but for me, he fits EXACTLY into what I wanted and needed.
> 
> At just a little over 12 Months of age, he still has a lot of maturing to do, so no doubt there will be a lot more of him coming "out" as we progress, but he is showing amazing calm, focus, seriousness and drive already for his age.
> 
> ...


 
thats awesome, he sounds like a well balanced dog. the problem i have with tyson is he doesnt have an "off" switch. by that i mean he has 2 gears, not moveing and moveing as fast as possible. its great when we are working but not so great when its time to chill out. 

this pup we will be working strictly in SchH. i do a lot of different things with tyson as far as training and sport competeing (he's a really fun dog). this next month we will be trialing him for his PDC and then his PSA1 and that may be it for PSA but not 100% sure yet. we may also put a SchH title on him, alls we need to work on is tracking which we have just started with, the only problem, he is 100mph on the track so slowing him down is gonna be tough. there are a handfull of other rinky dink protection sport competitions that are held in my area that we will also be competeing in this summer so im anxious to see how we do. 

but on the puppy note, i have high hopes for this new pup. this is my wifes first working dog so it will be fun to watch the two of them grow. i have found through my experience with dog training is its not so much training the dog as it is training the handler. i just basicly told her to listen, think fast, and have fun..thats all that matters. my wife is eager to learn this new hobby that i am very fond of so i think that we will have a great time.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

What SchH club will she be training with?


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

onyx'girl said:


> What SchH club will she be training with?


we have a small club i train at in Valporaiso. there are 5 dogs (6 when we get this pup) that train out there. there is also another club in Osceola (GLWDA) that i've been out to a couple times.


----------

